# 2004 Toro Powermax 1028 LE came to me destroyed, Refurbished



## justinjfordtrucks (Jan 8, 2022)

New to the group thought Id share my latest resto project. It was for sale until I used it today. I finally got to use it and it was just finished just a couple of weeks ago. wow, what a machine. I'll take this any day as opposed to the new stuff, the new stuff brings me a lot of quick turnover repair work though


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Welcome to SBF.

Looks great.
You did a fantastic job, that machine was in pitiful shape.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Beautiful job, well done.

Welcome to SBF, very glad to have you here.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like new great job. And welcome from western Canada


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome! And it looks like you will fit right in CAUSE we love pictures! What a mess, looks beautiful, I've never seen a snowblower with so much is it salt? damage. Now show us pics of your shop. and tools.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Justin,

Nice job ... I have taken many rust buckets back into original state ... good feeling. ... And yes, the older units were built way better.


----------

